# Foaming at the mouth



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Each Wednesday I take Babykins to a small dog social so she can run around for an hour with her friends.

Last week about 5 minutes after we got there I noticed something fluffy and white hanging from her mouth - from a distance I wondered if she had gotten some dog fur (which would be weird too) but as I as got closer and went to grab it out of her mouth I realized it was thick foam. Whoa - where did that come from. I checked the water bowl to see if something foamy was in it - nope, just clean water. She was acting completely normal, running around. I thought maybe somehow she had picked this foam up from another dog who drools.

An hour later, after the social ended I took her out to potty before leaving - and once again she had foam in her mouth - okay this was now definitely foam from "her mouth" - she didn't pick it up from anyone else. But she was acting normal. I had some errands and the last one was to pick up meds from the vet. I took her into the vet only they couldn't exam her until today. I did speak to one briefly and she said if she was acting normal, not to worry. So we continued our busy active schedule and she hasn't foamed again. Everything has been completely normal.

The vet told me that dogs can foam in situations where they get very excited. He suggested it could have been that she smelled another female dog in heat as that he has heard that can set female dogs to foam, in addition to drawing males to want to mate.

I mention this because I was so scared when I saw that foam and assumed the worse. Scared maybe she had a seizure or rabies etc. If she had shown other symptoms such as standing still or looking out into space, throwing up, lethargy - if she had any of these then the vet would have squeezed her in - but other than the foam there was nothing.

Since my dog never drools, I never expected her to foam.

Has anyone else seen thick foam dripping from their dog's mouth?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

6 Reasons Your Dog Foams At The Mouth That Have Nothing To Do With Rabies


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita said:


> 6 Reasons Your Dog Foams At The Mouth That Have Nothing To Do With Rabies


Thanks Vita - that 's a good list.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, I have seen foaming, It was exactly as you described... from excitement. Some dogs will sniff the urine of other dogs, or their genitals, and then the foaming factory goes wild. The male that I had, that drooled so much when he rod in the car, would also foam at the mouth when he was around a large number of new dogs. It was nothing to be worried about. We were awful though, we used to say he was rabid!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My Holly used to do that on our walks around the neighborhood, but only at one particular place, and it seemed to have started out of the blue. Of course I was freaking out, thought she'd gotten into something, but was reassured by the vet that it was likely nothing but excitement, since she too was acting otherwise completely normal. I could only guess that maybe a new dog was being walked in the area.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, I’ve seen it in some of my dogs in the past. I can’t remember the circumstances but it was never an issue. No dog was sick.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad to see other dogs to this too and it's just normal.

Babykins goes to this doggie social every week to this large human society so there are plenty of rescue dogs being walked - tons of smells in the grass. Plus she goes to different dog training clubs for classes and other events and she runs errands with me all around town - so I guess that's why the vet suggested a bitch in heat - something a little more unusual got her excited.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

My aunt has a Shih Tzu that is fairly anxious. She drools when she's anxious, and it can get fairly bad sometimes. Mostly it is when other dogs she doesn't know well come around and she's particularly drooly around males (even neutered). At home in her normal routine she is usually fine.

Hopefully, this is a one and done situation for Babykins related to something unusual she smelled.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, I think it was a one and done situation. I know when she did it she wasn't anxious - which is a good thing. We were at small dog social today and she didn't foam - ran around with her friends as usual and had fun.


----------

